# breeding season and breeding snakes



## Willspyrou (Oct 1, 2014)

okay so this may be a stupid question to some but breeding season!!!
when does it start when does it roughly finish
i know its breeding season now 
but i also want to know
is there only one breeding season per year!
also 
this is my first breeding season 
and i pretty much think i know a fair bit about breeding pythons from research
but it would be greatly appreciated if people would post any tips they have or pointers whatever you want to call them for a bit of guidance
i currently have a pair of mating stimsons
and a pair of mating diamonds
i also have a hunch my bredli's may be mating but havent caught them out yet!!!
so please let me know of any helpful tips and pointers you guys thought came in handy when you started!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 1, 2014)

If you have done your research, you must know of dates to cool, and introduce your pairs


----------



## Willspyrou (Oct 1, 2014)

Cockney_Red said:


> If you have done your research, you must know of dates to cool, and introduce your pairs



im just asking for what people think!!!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 1, 2014)

Willspyrou said:


> im just asking for what people think!!!!



Don't get upset then.He gave you his opinion.


----------



## Willspyrou (Oct 1, 2014)

Ramsayi said:


> Don't get upset then.He gave you his opinion.



Nah I'm not didn't mean it to come across that way


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Oct 1, 2014)

All of your research should of answered all of those questions?
How long have you had them for?


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope are prepared to look after all the babies for a loooong time,...none of what you have mating atm is easy to sell these days,...people are still struggling to get rid of last years offspring.


----------



## Willspyrou (Oct 1, 2014)

Chris1 said:


> Hope are prepared to look after all the babies for a loooong time,...none of what you have mating atm is easy to sell these days,...people are still struggling to get rid of last years offspring.


 Lol not a lot of love from people ahaha
but he nah I'm prepared
i have also got a couple reptile and pet shops that are willing to purchase multiple
but in short terms yes I am prepared


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 1, 2014)

Haha, you guys sure showed him. That'll teach him for asking questions.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 2, 2014)

I separate my animals mid-late September. Mine breed mid/late Winter and early Spring, with eggs being laid from about now to December.

The only real tips I'd suggest is to keep a very close eye on your girls, and make sure you have those lay boxes ready! Make sure the incubator is good to go, mine has been sitting at 31.5C for the last few weeks. Breeding the snakes is the easy part really, the fun really begins with getting your babies to feed.

and also guys, really? It's not hard to answer his questions or not to say anything at all really...


----------



## Willspyrou (Oct 2, 2014)

notechistiger said:


> I separate my animals mid-late September. Mine breed mid/late Winter and early Spring, with eggs being laid from about now to December.
> 
> The only real tips I'd suggest is to keep a very close eye on your girls, and make sure you have those lay boxes ready! Make sure the incubator is good to go, mine has been sitting at 31.5C for the last few weeks. Breeding the snakes is the easy part really, the fun really begins with getting your babies to feed.
> 
> and also guys, really? It's not hard to answer his questions or not to say anything at all really...



Thanks for the tips
ye got my incubator running already nesting boxes ready
so looks like so far I'm pretty much on track

and ye haha ask a question or two get shot down like no tomorrow ahah


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 2, 2014)

for all the best information you will ever need get yourself a copy of Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons, it is probably the best book on the subject you will ever find, all the best breeders will probably have this bible in their library, and the best part is someone else has done the hard yards and all info is tried and tested otherwise Mike Swan would not have his name associated with it as the editer, another gr8 thing about is that you will not be "shot down" for asking questions.  .............................Ron


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I wasnt shooting you down, just making you aware of it. I bred diamonds and bredli last year, if i hadnt been contacted by a shop for a cheap bulk purchase id still have 20 snakes rapidly outgrowing their tubs. Needless to say the snakes arent even getting aviary time together till the seasons it waaaay over!!!


----------



## mike_k (Sep 1, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> for all the best information you will ever need get yourself a copy of Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons, it is probably the best book on the subject you will ever find, all the best breeders will probably have this bible in their library, and the best part is someone else has done the hard yards and all info is tried and tested otherwise Mike Swan would not have his name associated with it as the editer, another gr8 thing about is that you will not be "shot down" for asking questions.  .............................Ron



Whats the chances this would cover tree snakes as well. Or should the breeding practises be pretty similar. Ive done a lot of looking around and have found little to nothing on breeding tree snakes


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 1, 2016)

mike_k said:


> Whats the chances this would cover tree snakes as well. Or should the breeding practises be pretty similar. Ive done a lot of looking around and have found little to nothing on breeding tree snakes



Try this book, I don't own it but by the description it sounds appropriate. *A Guide To Australian Snakes In Captivity-Elapids & Colubrids*


----------



## mike_k (Sep 1, 2016)

snakehunter said:


> Try this book, I don't own it but by the description it sounds appropriate. *A Guide To Australian Snakes In Captivity-Elapids & Colubrids*



cheers, ordered myself a copy!


----------

